# why mice?



## firstmice

Why did you choose to breed,keep and or show?

Why not rats or gerbils etc?

Mice stood out for me mainly because of the colours they come in,so many beautiful colours 

And I just find them completely endearing


----------



## SarahY

I bred rats initially but found my ethics didn't gel with those of the rat fancy. I believe the hamster fancy is similar to the rat fancy is that way. The ethics of the mouse fancy suit me far better. I chose mice mostly because of that, but also because their shows are much better attended than hamster and gerbil shows and because I believe the overall standard of exhibits is higher in mice. I don't have the space or time for rabbits and I find cavies rather unattractive.


----------



## firstmice

Thankyou  I feel mice are also easier to.house in bigger numbers being smaller.
And sorry but I did laugh at what you said about cavies ha ha


----------



## WoodWitch

firstmice said:


> sorry but I did laugh at what you said about cavies ha ha


My Henrietta didn't


----------



## SarahC

I'm very busy and mice are undemanding.


----------



## firstmice

WoodWitch said:


> firstmice said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but I did laugh at what you said about cavies ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> My Henrietta didn't
Click to expand...

Aww sorry Henrietta


----------



## firstmice

SarahC said:


> I'm very busy and mice are undemanding.


Unlike kids! Ha ha


----------



## PPVallhunds

I started with pet mice when the college I work in had a big mixed group of feeder mice come in. 30 in total so there were lots of litters. Once they were split up and extras rehomed the group got old and I felt we needed some young mice for the students to handle so I found a local breeder and got my first pet mice to breed.
I first came across show mice while looking up colours and genetics but was put off joining as I though it would be a bunch of old men who wouldn't want new people joining. Luckerly a girl close to me had just joined and convinced me to come to a show with her and it was nothing like I imagined.
I was chatting to a breeder (Sarah y) and they asked what varity I liked, I told them I had Siamese and was told they were rare as show quality so what else did I like and I said that I had allways wanted foxes orignaly and guess what they bred. Got my first trio and never looked back.


----------



## firstmice

I must say,that from what I've seen so far the mouse fancy have been most welcoming and helpful


----------



## PPVallhunds

Oh yes once I actualy went along to a show a d met people everyone was very nice


----------



## firstmice

PPVallhunds said:


> Oh yes once I actualy went along to a show a d met people everyone was very nice


Good to hear  I can be quite nervous in new situations so that reassures me abit


----------



## Miceandmore64

Because I already had three does as we don't have gerbils and rats have no awesome colours XD


----------



## Cait

A friend bought me a mouse as an unexpected present (which I disagree with on principle, but it was already done) so I did some research and got her a companion, then later another pair of does. After a while I decided I wanted to try breeding so had one pet litter, then found the NMC. I joined at the Peterborough show in 2002 and collected my first show mice; a trio of blacks. Unfortunately they did not breed and became sickly so I got some creams instead and have bred them since along with a few other varieties.

I'm extremely allergic to rats (had two as pets and it made me rather ill looking after them!). Hamsters are ok but no tail to pick them up if they're being gits and not as easy to keep in groups as far as I know. Gerbils never really appealed, and neither did rabbits and cavies.


----------



## firstmice

. Thankyou for your replies


----------



## Fluffnstuff

SarahC said:


> I'm very busy and mice are undemanding.


This, basically.

I've had rats in the past and love them but they need a lot more from their owners than mice. I like syrian hamsters, but they can't be kept in groups and I just plain don't find gerbils interesting. Rabbits and Guinea pigs are with the rats in needing more time/space/money. Mice are cute, active, cheerful, fun to watch. I CAN handle them if I so choose, but as long as they've got food, water, company, and an interesting, clean cage they don't need ME.

That's a bonus for me.

I don't breed, though. I have three whole mice and I might like to get 2 or 3 more but I'm pretty content with just pets.


----------



## moustress

Mousies have always fascinated me; when I finally had couple around I just became addicted. I find that they are the most adorable creatures, and they are so ALIVE!!! 

Once I had the first litter of babies, and saw them develop, I was in love. There is nothing in the world cuter than baby mousies once they get their fur and open their eyes. I had a rather large mousery up until a few months ago, and hope to start up again when I get settled in suitable housing.


----------



## Ruth

I keep snakes and when someone decided to sell their mice they were using to breed as food I thought it would be lovely to have them. I also home educate my children and could see lots of potential for learning with them. I now much prefer my mice to my snakes which I now don't have so many of. I love how lively they are and could watch them for hours. The genetics side is interesting and the colours and variations you can get is just wonderful. The kids love holding them and out of all the mice I have and have had I've only been bitten the once , you wouldn't get that with hamsters or gerbils. I do like rats and kept lots as a child and even taught them their names and tricks but they take up much more space and I feel need more human interaction in order to be friendly. I'm always excited when I see a new litter and love to watch as the mice grow , don't think I could ever tire of them.


----------



## snuffleupagus

I have kept rats in the past but this time wanted something a little smaller and lower maintenance, and as I've wanted to keep mice for quite a while thought they'd be ideal. Hamsters for example are sweet enough but they don't really captivate me in the way that rats and mice do.
I decided to breed a litter in all honesty because it's something I wanted to experience, and also because mice can be so hard to source as they aren't popular as pets. So why not breed my own for myself?


----------



## Dino

For me mice are the best rodents to have and breed. I started out breeding mice because of my snakes and they turned out to be more interesting. I don't care for rats and cavies at all, I find them very unattractive. Rabbits are to big and mice are just more elegant than hamsters and gerbils. Also the mouse people mentality suits me far better than with breeders of other rodent species.
Breeding mice also meets all my needs for a hobby and combines all my interests.


----------

